# Disclosure of medical information for life insurance



## first_timer (5 May 2009)

I am in the process of applying for joint life insurance for myself and my husband, and have been going through all the health questions on the application form.

Do you really have to disclose such personal information in so much detail? In what case would they start an investigation in your past medical history, and would your current and past GPs have to provide all of your medical data?

If my husband was on antidepressants 10 years ago, for a few months only, when we were attending a different GP, do they need to know, and how would they find out? 

Plus my mother in law had breast cancer in the mid '70s, in a different EU country, and my father in law died of lung cancer in the mid '80s, also abroad - would this reflect negatively on our application and increase our premiums if I disclose it? and if I don't, would they really launch into a paneuropean investigation, spanning through several decades? (I suppose my mother in law's medical records might have even got lost by now).

We would also have to declare an episode of mild anxiety and work related stress for my husband, plus my father had a heart attack 10 years ago - how bad is all this from an insurer's point of view, are there any chances of our premium being revised based on this?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## StevieC (5 May 2009)

Disclose everything. In the event of a claim they will investigate and if it was found you didnt disclose, then they wont pay out.

90% of cases are accepted at ordinary rates even after doctors reports are requested. The 10% that are given special terms deserve to be given special terms in most cases as there is a greater likelyhood of a claim.


----------



## first_timer (5 May 2009)

Thanks Stephen!
and based on all the above medical history, do you think we would be likely candidates for an increased premium? not sure how our health rates compared to average...
also, would our medical records be entered into some sort of insurers database for everyone to see (a bit like what happens to your credit history)?
thank you again


----------



## StevieC (5 May 2009)

At a minimum, they will most probably want your husband to fill in an anxiety/stress questionnaire. 

Depending on your ages/sum assured they may request Private Medical Attendants reports. A medical examination seems unlikely based on what you said but all companies reserve the right to ask for one.

If you are given special terms by one company then your details are put on a "Live Register" showing that you received special terms. All companies have access to this register and if you propose with another company they may write to your old company for sight of their papers to see the reason why you were previously given special terms.

I cant guess on what terms would be offered as I am not an underwriter and I dont know your full medical history. All I can advise is to be honest, there is no point having a policy if you give the company a get out clause to not pay a claim by not disclosing all the facts.


----------



## rob30 (5 May 2009)

Its never worth the anxiety of wondering if the insurance will pay out, should the worst happen. 

The GP is obliged to provide all information to the insurance company. You have signed a consent form. The GP cannot provide information that he may not have but anything on record will have to be disclosed. There is no time limit before which they do not want information.


----------



## Lin03 (6 May 2009)

My husband had serious mental health issues in the past and we had to get numerous reports from all the doctors which took ages.
I believe our premium is on the high side (62 euro a month) but that's just the way it goes, better to be up front.


----------



## first_timer (7 May 2009)

Thanks to everyone! we will definitely follow your advise!


----------

